# What tyres for Alps ?



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Switzerland or France or Italy Alps . . .
I was asked if winter or studded tyres were required / necessary or obligatory to venture into the Alps - but I've personally no idea . . .so over to you:nerd:


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

In those 3 countries winter tyres are recommended rather than compulsory (as they are in Germany and Austria). Chains must be carried though.

I've got a feeling that there can be local laws in Italy but as we have both winter tyres and chains I don't pay too much attention anymore.

Kev

ps Dolomites for us this Jan/Feb


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Currently in the Alps (Italy) and the only signs displayed state that you must carry snow chains from 15 November until 15 April.

It also appears (watching the Italians) that any type (not just the metal ones), or even none at all, red/white warning board for rear projections is OK, using your mobile phone whilst driving is compulsory and no parking signs are just for show :-D


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

in all countries in between UK and the alps, including Germany, studded tyres are forbidden all year round. So you would have to change tyres after crossing the border to France, Switzerland or Austria. Even then it remains complicated:

In France, Switzerland, Italy and Austria, they are legal only within a limited period, for instance in Switzerland from 1st November until 30th March, in Austria from 1st October until 31st May, in Italy between 15th October and 15th April. A special sticker on the back side of the car must indicate the studded tyres, and special speed limits apply. In Switzerland studded tyres are not allowed on motorways.

All in all, I would recommend to use good winter tyres without studs, and to take snow chains with you.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

